# Best rescue contest before and after!



## bettafishrescue

So I thought I would start a contest on Betta fish rescues before and after.
I have permission to do this from Perseusmom.
Rules:
You can enter up to 5 bettas. 
You must include a before and after pic.
Please include the name of your betta 
Have fun and the prize is Bragging rights.
This contest starts: NOW! and ends 2/22/15 

Example:
:-D


----------



## Greenapp1es

Can I count a betta I rescued from afar? If so, I'll submit my friend's sister's betta Bob. The parents involved refused to get adequate supplies for her, so I donated a whole bunch of mine to give the poor girl a better environment. (Thread that details this can be found here for those interested: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=494473 )

If that's not acceptable, disregard my entry!


----------



## bettafishrescue

Wow, (yes that counts!) Big difference!


----------



## SplashyBetta

Watermelon the day I brought him home:









And now:


----------



## Crossroads

My three turn around guys
Mako:
Walmart's care:







Months of my care







Natal (SIP)
Walmart's care







Months of my care:







Sirekan:
Condition from being shipped in the cold:








Mere days after being in warm clean water:


----------



## Nova betta

wow first picture of the king i thought he was dead or almost dead.


----------



## Cthulhu

Wow what a difference! 

Forgive me for bringing this up, but these fish are not paid for/bought correct?


----------



## Greenapp1es

Cthulhu said:


> Wow what a difference!
> 
> Forgive me for bringing this up, but these fish are not paid for/bought correct?


Haha, my girl isn't even mine. So no....I just gave her 12 year old owner the tools and information to properly care for her little girl when her parents would not.


----------



## Cthulhu

Greenapp1es said:


> Haha, my girl isn't even mine. So no....I just gave her 12 year old owner the tools and information to properly care for her little girl when her parents would not.


That's great  Amazing transformation by the way!


----------



## Crossroads

Mine are unfortunately bought, because I haven't gotten a good enough relation with my petcos and stuff to convince them to let me rehabilitate. Sirekan was literally the only unhealthy fish in that shipment though. (shipment was that day/day before)
My Walmart has gotten 100x better since I got Natal and Mako. All of my stores except my closest petsmart are turning 180 so the need to "rescue" is not prevalent. I usually don't buy for the sake of rehabilitation. I may or may not have gotten Sirekan because he was a rarity for my area AND needed help though >>; When I do buy to rehabilitate, I really have to feel bad for the fish to get a color I wouldn't normally(standard reds or blues) or I must want to keep the fish long term since I don't have the space to run a true rescue and I'm not comfortable shipping fish yet.


----------



## konstargirl

Emerald when she first came home on January 13, 2014 She was so skinny.










And her today! Now she has some black, and mainly blue and red in her!!










She was technically not a rescue, but a girl I didn't plan on buying. LOL


----------



## InStitches

these are awesome.

Especially love the change in the giant betta, he is such a pretty boy!

This is Huckleberry; he was at Petco for 4 months, resulting in anorexia and biting off most of his fins. He was Hucklberry Finless at fist ;-)









He did well in good, heated water with Stress Coat and lots of good food. Today he has more blue in his tail and still eats likes a beast.


----------



## Fenghuang

Does a betta rescued for someone else count?


Before:

Kirin was found in Walmart. He was very lethargic and breathing heavy. Many of his neighbors were very ill or already dead. I felt horrible, but I did not buy one. I posted the pictures online and one person reached out to me about him. When I went back, he was miraculously still there and still alive, so I could not leave him again.



Deadly water...



After

As it turned out, he was a beautiful veiltail. I didn't have an extra tank ready at the time, so I had go improvise with gallon jar for a few days. He didn't mind.



A friend also helped by mailing me shipping bags and instructions to get him to his forever home.


----------



## InStitches

o.o you guys keep posting things that make me want a VT


----------



## Fenghuang

VTs are the best. Maybe you could rescue one!  


Before

I was just planning to look that day, but I found this scrawny little veiltail at Petsmart. He was struggling to right himself in his cup, but kept floating on his side. He was washed out and very stressed. This was how he was when I first placed him in a tank.




After

Glamour shot after he grown a fair bit. He has passed on to the big pond in the sky now, but this was one of my favourite photos of him.


----------



## InStitches

holy cow o.o I'll keep my eyes out once my rescue tank is open


----------



## konstargirl

OMG! He was a beauty Feng. I'm sorry for his passing.


----------



## diamonddolljeanette

Wow these are impressive. Walmart fish look so depressing, I don't even know how it's legal.


----------



## DiiQue

*Wow!*

I love the dramatic changes these fish underwent under your guys' care! Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## MoonShadow

Dash









Ra









Gunner


----------



## konstargirl

Eye Candy on Gunner! <3


----------



## bettafishrescue

hey so this post is stating the winner of the contest!
First place:
Crossroads with Sirekan
Second place:
Greenapp1es with bob
Third place:
Splashybetta with Watermelon
Thanks for playing!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Woohoo!!!! 

Congrats to Crossroads and SplashyBetta as well!


----------



## InStitches

congrats guys


----------



## Fenghuang

Congratulations! :-D


----------



## Crossroads

Thanks guys <3 working on a true rescue now I stumbled upon(literally) on monday.


----------



## Fourthwind

I have only rescued one from Petco, but I see them every week. I would need a wall of tanks to do what needs to be done. Half the time I go into the store just to beg the managers to do a better job and point out the fish who really need help.

Didn't get a before shot because I was in too much of a hurry to get him out of the bad water and keep him alive. He has the most personality of all my boys.


----------



## kenny780

first=before second=after one week of care


----------



## Sadist

Belated congratulations to the winners! You guys rock!


----------

